# A couple easy project ideas



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://en.espritcabane.com/pretty-things/wood-buttons.php
http://en.espritcabane.com/pretty-things/galalith-jewelry.php
http://en.espritcabane.com/pretty-things/coiled-paper-basket.php
The jewelry and magazine bowl would be good projects for the kids to make as christmas gifts..


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

The coiled paper basket is cute...thanks for sharing..


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I love the paper basket. I may try that with my DS. Thanks for the links.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love the wooden buttons. I have some birch brankches that I'm going to try to make buttons from. Thanks for all the links you post here.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Nice projects. We may all be making our own buttons before it's all over !!!!
Will try the basket after Christmas and the created resin is fascinating. Did not know of a rice glue ! Thanks for these projects. s


----------

